# Dove dog



## JRCUEVAS (Oct 9, 2016)

What's a good breed for retrieving doves and good at finding them in a thick area? I Dove hunt alot and wanting to get myself a good dog


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 9, 2016)

Bar none. A Boykin would be the best option if this is what you want.


----------



## Graffam (Oct 10, 2016)

Cocker spaniel all the way.


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 10, 2016)

Field bred English cocker. Extremely family friendly as well as a big drive for game


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 10, 2016)

Field Bred English Cocker!!!


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Oct 10, 2016)

Yall know any breeders and how do you even train them? Any tips would help


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 10, 2016)

My English Cocker, Smokey, is my first Cocker and has been absolutely the most fun to train of any dog I've ever had.  They are extremely smart.  Smokey has his AKC Junior and Senior Spaniel Hunt titles and we're going to be working on the Master title this winter. Smokey turned 4 last month just to give you and idea how long I've been working with him.  Obedience work is the first thing you need to work with, in my opinion, (and  by the way, I'm no expert with Spaniel training by measure!).  Sit-stay, Heel, and Come are the foundation to their training.  I'd strongly recommend getting with a pro trainer that specializes in the Spaniel breed training.  Although the principles are basically the same, training a Cocker is extremely different than with the more traditional retrieving breeds like Labs. I can get you the names of some excellent trainers if you like. The Cockers don't like a lot of pressure and they get bored very easily with repetitive training like retrieving bumpers so make sure the trainer specializes in the Spaniel breeds. 

There are  quite a few Cocker breeders in South Georgia as this breed is getting extremely popular.  Make sure that the pups are from a good hunting bloodlines and if dove hunting is mainly what you are going to be working with, make sure that the pup's parents are good dove dogs also. You will pay more for a pup from good hunting stock, but its worth the extra you will pay. 
Steve


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2016)

English Cocker is my cup of tea!!! Drake is two years old and retrieves anything and is a great flusher also on Partridge- Quail and Pheasant and wonderful companion


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks! And yea if you don't mind Steve giving e some trainers names and how I can contact them


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 11, 2016)

mlandrum said:


> English Cocker is my cup of tea!!! Drake is two years old and retrieves anything and is a great flusher also on Partridge- Quail and Pheasant and wonderful companion



You have a wonderful pet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GLS (Oct 11, 2016)

The best dog I have had the pleasure to see on a dove field was an EP. Ben had it whistle and hand signalled trained. He used it duck hunting as well and it would sit on a deer stand out of the water in timber. It is also a quail hunting machine. Point is that there are many choices offering versatility in pointing and flushing breeds. I use my Brittanys. One clear advantage of the cocker is that feeding them as opposed to a 100lb. Labrador would be cheaper.  There is no one "best" dog but only one of personal preference. Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 11, 2016)

Well said Gil


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 11, 2016)

GLS said:


> The best dog I have had the pleasure to see on a dove field was an EP. Ben had it whistle and hand signalled trained. He used it duck hunting as well and it would sit on a deer stand out of the water in timber. It is also a quail hunting machine. Point is that there are many choices offering versatility in pointing and flushing breeds. I use my Brittanys. One clear advantage of the cocker is that feeding them as opposed to a 100lb. Labrador would be cheaper.  There is no one "best" dog but only one of personal preference. Gil



I agree with GLS, They are several different breeds that can do what you want, my personal choice is the boykin spaniel. Medium size, dark chocolate color,easy to train & a wonderful pet.


----------



## GLS (Oct 11, 2016)

I have shot fields where hunters used Jack Russells. One would only release birds to his owner. He would bite the snot out of anyone else. His master would reward him with the dove's head.  The other was a real sweetheart and did the job with style.


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 11, 2016)

There are two very good Spaniel trainers in the CSRA region of Georgia. Both are very frequently at the Spaniel Hunt Test that I have been attending with Smokey over the last 3 years and I have witnessed first hand dogs that they have trained. Both have trained some excellent dogs that I have witnessed at the hunt tests over the years.

One is a personal friend of mine that lives in Grovetown, Georgia. His name is Marty Griner and his kennel is Brier Creek's Southern Kennels. He works with all of the Spaniel breeds including Boykins. 
His website is:
http://www.briercreekkennels.com/

His contact info is on his website.

The other trainer is Todd Agnew from Mitchell, Georgia.  His Kennel is Craney Hill Kennel.  I don't know him personally, but have met him at the hunt tests and know well two individuals that have used him in the training of their dogs that have tested alongside Smokey in the hunt tests.  I saw where he is having a Spaniel Training Seminar in January of 2017.  The website to the info on the Seminar is:
http://www.craneyhill.com/userfiles/files/2017 Craney Hill Seminar in Mitchell GA.pdf

His contact information is on that page.

Both would be an excellent place to start as per training of the Spaniel breed.  This is their full time job.
Steve


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 12, 2016)

StevePickard said:


> There are two very good Spaniel trainers in the CSRA region of Georgia. Both are very frequently at the Spaniel Hunt Test that I have been attending with Smokey over the last 3 years and I have witnessed first hand dogs that they have trained. Both have trained some excellent dogs that I have witnessed at the hunt tests over the years.
> 
> One is a personal friend of mine that lives in Grovetown, Georgia. His name is Marty Griner and his kennel is Brier Creek's Southern Kennels. He works with all of the Spaniel breeds including Boykins.
> His website is:
> ...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

